# Xem Bóng Trên Clip Tv Chất Lượng Không Cần Nói Nhiều



## phuongtra (27 Tháng một 2018)

Xem bóng đá trên Clip TV mà đã quá, mượt hơn cả VTV.


----------



## bear77 (30 Tháng một 2018)

như vậy mới thấy dân VN yêu bóng cỡ nào


----------



## tomy28 (30 Tháng một 2018)

Nhà đang dùng truyền hình Clip tv công nhận là mượt hơn vtv


----------



## HoangTr (30 Tháng một 2018)

Ô, Clip TV có trực tiếp bóng đá à? có trực tiếp ngoại hạng anh không? <


----------



## papapy (31 Tháng một 2018)

Giờ bóng đá không phân biệt nam nữ già trẻ lớn bé


----------



## phuongtra (31 Tháng một 2018)

HoangTr đã viết:


> Ô, Clip TV có trực tiếp bóng đá à? có trực tiếp ngoại hạng anh không? <


Thấy có nha bác , nè: cliptv.vn/truyen-hinh


----------



## VNAPharm (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Cũng tùy thôi mà


----------

